# Vitamin E Question.



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I put Vitamin E on my hedgies after there bath but is it possible to put to much on them?


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

I know it's possible for them to have too much Vit E in there system but on there bodies. I am not sure. I think you would have to be careful because they can get slippery and one wouldn't want them just popping out of your hands. I guess you could ask if it's possible to put too much lotion on. It may seem like it sometimes when you look like a ghost but health wise probably not. Another thing to watch out for is some don't like the smell of Vit E oil. Mine doesn't seem to mind but she could be extra special (I think so!  ) Anyways that's my two cents. Hopefully it helps!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I too use oil after the bath, though I use flax seed oil. The best way I've found so far, is to make a oil/water rinse at the very end. That way, the oil is spread evenly, and any excess oil would just flow off. As long as it's not daily baths and oil, I think you should be fine.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I get the Vitamin E capsules and to me they do not smell...maybe they do to hedgies.Also the flaxseed oil caps realy stink to me so I stoped using them! but thank you for you two cents! Im rich now LOL!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The biggest problem you will run into if you use too much Vitamin E oil on their back is you will end up with a sticky hedgehog. It really doesn't take much vitamin E oil at all to cover the entire back. I typically only use 3-4 drops spread out (1-2 on their shoulders ( 2 if that area is really dry), one middle back, 1 rump). It won't look like its enough initially, but several hours later it often spreads out to cover the back. If that doesn't give enough coverage, I'll add another drop or two the next day to the problem areas.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to use vitamin e oil all the time but don't any more because of how sticky it is and any lint or fuzz will stick to it. I can tell with the hedgehogs who has had vit e on them and who hasn't because those that have, still have remnants of fuzz in places. I prefer flax seed oil as it washes off in the next bath.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Vitamin E is good for the dry skin. But I recommand to not put a lot if it's not dry because vitamin E is oily, greacy and block pores so it could not be good for the skin.


----------

